
What's next after climate change? - hotz
I&#x27;m quite curious of what would be the next big issue if all demands are met regarding climate change.<p>In an alternate universe where all climate change demands are met, what do you think their next issue would be?
======
eesmith
I have a hard time interpreting your question.

When you write "demands are met", does "demands" refer to the requirements of
the Earth's ecosystems, or the requests of the people who want to prevent
climate change - and if so, _which_ of the people?

It's looking like it will take a few hundred years to meet the ecosystem
demands. I can't pretend to see that far in the future.

But, suppose we went back in time 20 years in an alternative reality where Al
Gore and a Green Congress were able to push through major structural changes
to remove the climate change threat.

We would still be looking at inequality of power both monetarily - Gates'
wealth and that of a small number of other billionaires has given them a a
horrendous and non-democratic ability to change the US educational system, and
the overall result has been negative - and due to racism - we are still
suffering from the effects of colonialism, slavery, and racial segregation and
discrimination.

Thing is, I believe the inequality of power has helped lead to climate change,
so if climate change is somehow fixed then perhaps those inequality issues
must also have been addressed.

------
baggy_trough
Throwing off the totalitarian state that would be enforcing the demands.

------
slater
Peace.

